

Here’s How Managers Can Be Replaced by Software - shalmanese
https://hbr.org/2015/04/heres-how-managers-can-be-replaced-by-software

======
herendin
Without more information about iCEO, this reads like a late April Fools joke.
Interesting topic, though.

